# اعزائي مساعدة عاجلة .. معادلات ماكسويل



## shabib (18 نوفمبر 2011)

اخوتي عندي رسالة ماجستير بخصوص الهوائي الذكي وما احتاجه هو كتب او شروح او اي شي عن معادلات ماكسويل تعينني على فهمها فهما واضحا ولكم كل الشكر:80: ..​


----------



## shabib (19 نوفمبر 2011)

اخواني بليز ساعدوني


----------



## shabib (20 نوفمبر 2011)

يا بشوات معقول 163 مشاهدة ولا رد او مساعده ولو بالقليل.. الله يسامحكم


----------



## amirengineer (28 نوفمبر 2011)

عزيزي , أنا لم أفهم فعلاً هذه النظرية الا بعد قرائه هذا الكتاب العبقري

student guide to maxwell's equation

اعتذر اليك لعدم وضع رابط للكتاب "لأني أكتب لك من شبكة العمل و التي لا تفتح صفحات التحميل"..لكن قم بإضافة اسم الكتاب الي كلمة 4shared  علي جوجل و ستجده ان شاء الله

بالتوفيق و ان شاء الله لن تحتاج الا شيء آخر بجانب هذا الكتاب


----------



## amirengineer (29 نوفمبر 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/document/daTNlfMr/A_Students_Guide_to_Maxwells_E.html


----------



## salah2010300 (2 ديسمبر 2011)

دور على .... كتاب اسمه :
Microwave Engineering ... David M. Pozar


مفيد جدا


----------



## shabib (7 ديسمبر 2011)

amirengineer بارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خير ما قصرت ..
salah2010300 أشكرك عزيزي وفي ميزان حسناتك ..


----------



## shabib (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*تشكرات اخواني*

amirengineer بارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خير ما قصرت ..
salah2010300 أشكرك عزيزي وفي ميزان حسناتك ..


----------



## shabib (7 ديسمبر 2011)

amirengineer بارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خير ما قصرت ..
salah2010300 أشكرك عزيزي وفي ميزان حسناتك ..


----------



## shabib (7 ديسمبر 2011)

amirengineer بارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خير ما قصرت ..
salah2010300 أشكرك عزيزي وفي ميزان حسناتك ..


----------



## shabib (7 ديسمبر 2011)

amirengineer بارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خير ما قصرت ..
salah2010300 أشكرك عزيزي وفي ميزان حسناتك ..


----------

